# Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Agosto 2015)

Prodotto da Konami per PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360, Xbox One e PC
Uscita 1 Settembre


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Agosto 2015)

A quanto pare, il miglior Metal Gear

Ecco la lista completa:

Gamespot – 10
IGN - 10 
Metal Gear Informer – 10
Examiner – 5/5
Daily Dot – 5/5
EGM – 9.5
GameTrailers – 9.5
GameInformer – 9.25
Destructoid – 9
Press Start – 9


----------



## Tobi (24 Agosto 2015)

il primo Metal Gear per psx rimane inarrivabile


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2015)

E' sicuramente uno dei giochi più attesi del decennio. Le recensioni parlano di un titolo immenso, e un capolavoro sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

10, mmm chissà. A me i MGS non hanno mai entusiasmato.


----------



## Miro (24 Agosto 2015)

Non mi è mai piaciuta la saga (ho giocato blandamente al primo su PSX), ma dai pochi video che ho visto sembra un gioco quantomeno interessante; più in la col tempo gli darò una chance.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2015)

Da fan estremo di Metal Gear sono parecchio titubante su questo episodio, perchè hanno trasformato la saga in un open world di mille ore con una forte componente gestionale. Non mi piace per niente questo cambiamento.
Inoltre la storia sembra non sia stata sviluppata come nei giochi precedenti, e per me la narrazione era fondamentale.

Da fan lo giocherò sicuramente più avanti, ma per ora passo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Agosto 2015)

Metal Gear Solid non è un gioco, ma qualcosa di più. Come non amarlo?

Sarà mio anche questo capitolo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Settembre 2015)

Dio che gioco


----------

